# GTK+ Tutorial



## Bennily (5. März 2004)

Kennt einer ein gutes deutsches Tutorial zu GTK+?
Vorallem eins das viele der Funktionen für Widgets erklärt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2004)

Hallo!

http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/

Treffer No.1 bei google...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bennily (11. März 2004)

1: Es ist english.
2: Es ist unvollständig

Also es gibt im mom 3 Sachen die ich wissen will
1: Wie binde ich ein Bild ein?
2: Wie mache ich eine ComboBox
3: Wie mache ich eine Textarea die ich einfärben und so kann?


----------

